# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố trong Excel 2007

## ilamdep

Câu đố này chỉ có tác dụng trong Excel 2007 thôi. Các phiên bản khác không có tác dụng ??

Để ở cell nào cũng được, gõ vào công thức sau: *=77.1*850*

kết quả Excel trả về là:*100,000* ? tại sao vậy ? trong khi thực tế nó chỉ là, àh quên, bạn nhân thử xem có đúng không ?

thepawn chờ kết quả giải đáp của các bạn.

----------


## hocon84

tại bạn định dạng cái dấu phải không

----------


## meolamdep

Bạn làm thử trên máy bạn chưa ? có lỗi không ?

----------


## bigrat96

hic hic... tui cũng ko bít nhưng mà kể cả office 2k7 cũng ra ko đúng kết quả của phép toán trên
....

----------


## inhongdang

khó quá tui phải tìm cho ra mới được

----------


## Ricky1990

Có sao đâu? máy mình dùn office 2003 vẫn ra kết quả ngon lành mà...

----------


## seoben

cha này đố xạo hay sao ma tui vẫn ngon lanh

----------


## love2806

Một trò gây mất thì giờ của người khác! Thật là vớ vẩn

----------


## seovietdang

*Đố sửa được lỗi này!*

Trong Word 2003 fon Times New Romans và Arian chế độ unicod kiểu gõ telex các từ có âm "ý" khi đánh dấu sắc ( đánh chữ S) thì chữ y bị xóa???:lick:

----------


## duhocbluesea

Lỗi lập trình có phải không

----------

